# ipad et tv partout de belgacom



## kikiko789 (10 Août 2013)

Bonjour
J'ai installé tv partout belgacom sur mon iphone et ipad
Tout fonctionne sur l'iphone
Mais impossible de me connecter sur l'ipad
quelqu'un  pourrait-il me dire si un réglage supplémentaire doit être activé ou désactivé?
Pour Belgacom, tout est correct, la preuve l'iphone fonctionne avec le programme
Merci de votre aide


----------

